# Location, location, location.



## isotope (Nov 25, 2006)

I have to say, I havent met a fellow FA or BBW in the size acceptance or feederism mindset. Given, I'm only 19, but it just seems that i see most FAs or BBWs with a certain sort of mindset are nowhere to be found in the southwest.

Well, I'm in AZ.

Which isn't exactly the best place to be padded, now that i think about it.

Hmmm... 

Where's the hotbed for fat?


----------



## Tina (Nov 25, 2006)

Vermont. Seriously. There are also a whole lot of fat people, and fat women in particular, here on the central coast of California. We are everywhere here.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 25, 2006)

detroit, mi.


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> Vermont. Seriously...



New Hampshire, too. The Wal-Mart in Concord NH is a 24-hour, "BBW sightings post", waiting to happen. I live a few dozen klicks north-east of there now and from where I am in Farmington, over into S.W. Maine is really chock-full too.


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 25, 2006)

The Midwest in general. I live in Ohio, and we fat women are everywhere. Michigan is also a haven for fat women, and I daresay just about everywhere I've been in the Midwest has a large population of large women.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 25, 2006)

There are fatties everywhere.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 25, 2006)

Not Guatemala. Well, actually, there are loads and loads of medium-sized Maya women, and some barely-BBW types. But as far as jaw-dropping sitings go, not the place to be. Hey, its better than Thailand, I guess. 

Last time in was in the AZ I drove there from SoCal. There's a grip of BBW/FA stuff going on there, just a few hours away. Hit it up!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> There are fatties everywhere.



Lol- thanks for the chuckle


----------



## BBWTexan (Nov 25, 2006)

There seem to be fatties o' plenty here in Houston, but it's the FAs I'm having a hard time finding.


----------



## TKEStix (Nov 26, 2006)

I spend my time in Pittsburgh, PA and Kent, OH and I can't seem to find a girl over 150 in either place


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 26, 2006)

Actually, although I certainly don't see a lot of size 0's here, there aren't a lot of fat people here in the Sacramento area.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 26, 2006)

BBWTexan said:


> There seem to be fatties o' plenty here in Houston, but it's the FAs I'm having a hard time finding.


im not far off...

but yeah, i see big girls all the time, but i only know of 1 other FA in my state other than me. looks like the odds are in my favor.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 26, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> but yeah, i see big girls all the time, but i only know of 1 other FA in my state other than me. looks like the odds are in my favor.



Well, I know one other. That's THREE. Odds shifting!

Perhaps there needs to be a BBW/FA Census? --That's what these topics always make me think. Hah. Esp. the FA part. We're all always talking about how hard it is to find each other on this board--perhaps it's time we put the power of demographic statistics behind us.

Questions to help winnow out FAs might include:

The sight of a large woman walking down the street slow on a summer day makes you:

a) indulge in hostile cowardly yelled comments
b) turn away
c) no comment either way
d) shift in your seat and adjust your pants; make a negative comment to your friends but secretly record where you just saw her in hopes of coming back later
e) smile and wave
f) pull over and get her phone number
g) say "Hey Gail!" (y'all are already friends)

Men could be graded on a scale of 0 to 10 based on Ain't Into Fat Girls (0)---->Like It in the Sheets, Not on Streets Closeted (5)-----> Poster of Mama Cass on Bedroom Ceiling (10) --- or something like that.

The results could be posted online and we'd say wow! there are X many BBWs/FAs in my town--I still don't know where they are! And we'd be back where we started.

Hah! I need to get some sleep.

p.s. I live in Chicago--lotsa fat girls here, I'd say. Never sure about that FA/BBW ratio, but since it's not NYC/LA (with maybe more pressure to be/like thin), I've often thought FAs here aren't require to self-identify as much...


----------



## Caine (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm in So Cal and theres plenty of big gals to find, not a one though thats on good terms with me but my cousins friend whom I just met in LA was a grand sight to behold.
Honestly, its tougher to talk to the girl after finding one than it is to actually try to get up the nerves to talk to her.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 26, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> Well, I know one other. That's THREE. Odds shifting!
> 
> Perhaps there needs to be a BBW/FA Census? --That's what these topics always make me think. Hah. Esp. the FA part. We're all always talking about how hard it is to find each other on this board--perhaps it's time we put the power of demographic statistics behind us.
> 
> ...



Great post, I have to say--I believe in this census.

Also, on Chicago, living there I found the entire city to be extremely positive to my self image.


----------



## chubscout (Nov 26, 2006)

isotope said:


> I have to say, I havent met a fellow FA or BBW in the size acceptance or feederism mindset. Given, I'm only 19, but it just seems that i see most FAs or BBWs with a certain sort of mindset are nowhere to be found in the southwest.
> 
> Well, I'm in AZ.
> 
> ...




The statistics are released every year with each state's overweight/obesity rate. The ones which always seem to be at the top of the rankings are the "mid-west" states all the way from north to south. SO we are talking Ohio, Indiana, Michigan, Tennessee, Mississippi, Louisiana, etc. No shortage of cute BBWs here in Iowa either


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 26, 2006)

No shortage of BBWs here in Nebraska either - just a shortage of FAs


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 26, 2006)

Definitely the Midwest...

It's nothing to walk down the street and see a whole bunch of girls my size and bigger here. Which, of course, means that the men here seem to go specifically for the smaller girls because they are rare.  

Yay Indiana! It's all about eating beef and being corn fed.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 26, 2006)

I'll second Vermont. I always prefer the laid back vibe too when I go visit! People don't do the second take nearly as much when I go up there. They must be mellow from all the cabot cheese among other things. (or is that the cause of the fatness?)


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 26, 2006)

Lots of fat people in the San Francisco Bay area!


----------



## finifinito (Nov 26, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Definitely the Midwest...
> 
> It's nothing to walk down the street and see a whole bunch of girls my size and bigger here. Which, of course, means that the men here go specifically for the smaller girls because there are less of them.
> 
> Yay Indiana! It's all about eating beef and being corn fed.


Hey, fancy meeting a fellow Hoosier on here! I'm in Indy too and can concur with this statement. Indy can be a bit uptight, depending on where you hang out at. 

I've noticed here that size acceptance is better in the 20-30 year old age group than in the 30-40+ group. I'm 35 and many people my age still exhibit sizist tendencies while the twentysomethings don't generally have that issue as a priority. Of course I could be getting the wrong impression from my interactions with folks.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 26, 2006)

finifinito said:


> Hey, fancy meeting a fellow Hoosier on here! I'm in Indy too and can concur with this statement. Indy can be a bit uptight, depending on where you hang out at.
> 
> I've noticed here that size acceptance is better in the 20-30 year old age group than in the 30-40+ group. I'm 35 and many people my age still exhibit sizist tendencies while the twentysomethings don't generally have that issue as a priority. Of course I could be getting the wrong impression from my interactions with folks.



Nope! I totally agree with you. The younger generation seems to be much more accepting. People, like my parents and grandparents, have a much more defined idea of what a person should weigh.... which, my mother decided to inform me of this last week during Thanksgiving.


----------



## finifinito (Nov 26, 2006)

That is so awful, I'm sure your mother has the best intentions at heart but parents and even siblings feel burdened by guilt sometimes when their children or family members are overweight or obese and unfortunately lash out like that towards us. 

My mother when she was alive was the greatest, most accepting soul on the planet and supported me no matter what, while kindly and gently expressing her concerns about the associated health issues my obesity has had on me. By the same token though, she never lectured me or made snide comments in front of other family at special occasions.


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 26, 2006)

finifinito said:


> Hey, fancy meeting a fellow Hoosier on here! I'm in Indy too and can concur with this statement. Indy can be a bit uptight, depending on where you hang out at.
> 
> I've noticed here that size acceptance is better in the 20-30 year old age group than in the 30-40+ group. I'm 35 and many people my age still exhibit sizist tendencies while the twentysomethings don't generally have that issue as a priority. Of course I could be getting the wrong impression from my interactions with folks.



YEAH! Another Hoosier! I've always said that Indy is full of bbw's just no fa's. We've got to import 'em! 

I totally agree w/ you on the family thing too. My mother was constantly hounded by my grandmother and her side of the family about her "fat daughters". It pissed me off soooo much. When my mom passed away my grandmother started digging into us personally and two of us stood up to her and told her to knock it off. We told her that we understand her concern but doing all this isn't making our relationship any better.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 26, 2006)

BBWTexan said:


> There seem to be fatties o' plenty here in Houston, but it's the FAs I'm having a hard time finding.



Funny thing is, every time I used to meet a guy who was even vaguely interested in me he lived in either Houston or Dallas. Most often Houston.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 26, 2006)

finifinito said:


> I've noticed here that size acceptance is better in the 20-30 year old age group than in the 30-40+ group. I'm 35 and many people my age still exhibit sizist tendencies while the twentysomethings don't generally have that issue as a priority. Of course I could be getting the wrong impression from my interactions with folks.



That's one of many reasons why when I was dating I tended to date in that age range.


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 26, 2006)

Not the UK although there is plenty of selfhate here... I need a holiday to some of these places.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 26, 2006)

Florida has a lot of both.


----------



## Tina (Nov 26, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I'll second Vermont. I always prefer the laid back vibe too when I go visit! People don't do the second take nearly as much when I go up there. They must be mellow from all the cabot cheese among other things. (or is that the cause of the fatness?)



Likely both! I really liked it there. The people were nice, from what I coud tell from my visit of only a few days, and the countryside is gorgeous. And yes, fatness wherever you look.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 26, 2006)

Tina said:


> Likely both! I really liked it there. The people were nice, from what I coud tell from my visit of only a few days, and the countryside is gorgeous. And yes, fatness wherever you look.



OMG, I'd flat freeze to death. I will take some cabot cheese though.


----------



## Tina (Nov 26, 2006)

Yah, that's what I thought, too, but given that I'm moving to Montreal, what the hell.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 26, 2006)

The fatties in Vermont must just get out more. 

Who wants to go on a road-trip through the South to Mardi Gras?  

View attachment obesity_map_2005.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Nov 26, 2006)

It really feels like there are few BBWs in my area, and no FA-types.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 27, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> The fatties in Vermont must just get out more.
> 
> Who wants to go on a road-trip through the South to Mardi Gras?





***************RAISES EYEBROWS************** (fo realz?)


----------



## kenzie_kutie (Nov 27, 2006)

i'm from western NY... Buffalo/Rochester area, and i have tons of BBW friends, but a lack of FA's.... kinda sucks


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 27, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> ***************RAISES EYEBROWS************** (fo realz?)




Um, Meg, your state isn't red yet. When it is, give us a call.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Reason #301 why I should move out of the midwest:

There's too many fat bitches stealing my game.


Ha ha. (its monday, im sorry)


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 27, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Um, Meg, your state isn't red yet. When it is, give us a call.




*snarls* Gr. Smart ass.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 27, 2006)

i live in PA but since i lack my own vehicle find people is hard


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 27, 2006)

> Who wants to go on a road-trip through the South to Mardi Gras?



A southern US Mardi Gras FA road trip sounds like a plan... now everyone has got their permission slips?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I can drive!


----------



## roam929r (Nov 27, 2006)

Haven't met many FA out here in Tampa, anyone know of any?


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 27, 2006)

A southern US Mardi Gras FA road trip with a beautiful girl driving any takers im signing up if I can!


----------



## BBWTexan (Nov 27, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Funny thing is, every time I used to meet a guy who was even vaguely interested in me he lived in either Houston or Dallas. Most often Houston.



Feel free to point them in my direction...


----------



## BBWTexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> The fatties in Vermont must just get out more.
> 
> Who wants to go on a road-trip through the South to Mardi Gras?



I'm 5 hours by car to New Orleans... Sign me up!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 27, 2006)

would love to find someone here in Kansas


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2006)

I have probably allready married or dated the few FA's in my area 

Actually, I think there are more around than we realize- they just don't wear signs


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 27, 2006)

BBWTexan said:


> I'm 5 hours by car to New Orleans... Sign me up!




I'm further out, but in the general region. I would SO be down if people play by the rules...i.e., the only way you get beads is if you FLASH SOMEONE. 

And I have a car, but would prefer to rent one and split it 4 ways or something. SO who is flying in to DC?


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 27, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> I'm further out, but in the general region. I would SO be down if people play by the rules...i.e., the only way you get beads is if you FLASH SOMEONE.
> 
> And I have a car, but would prefer to rent one and split it 4 ways or something. SO who is flying in to DC?


I'm in Memphis, TN about six hours away. I gots no problem flashing!!


----------



## moonvine (Nov 27, 2006)

BBWTexan said:


> Feel free to point them in my direction...



I'm not putting myself out there and not dating (not that I was dating when I was putting myself out there) but if I stumble across any I will let you know. Seriously though there are lots...


----------



## moonvine (Nov 27, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> I'm further out, but in the general region. I would SO be down if people play by the rules...i.e., the only way you get beads is if you FLASH SOMEONE.



Yeah, this is why I always went to Mardi Gras in Mobile (besides not having to deal with the millions of people). I have lots of beads with no flashing.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 27, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> A southern US Mardi Gras FA road trip with a beautiful girl driving any takers im signing up if I can!


 

Make no mistake, Richard, AFG would be loads of fun on a road trip like this. And, I'd very willingly sit in the passenger seat....I'd be a dangerous driver on a trip based on eye-candy.... 

And, Meg, not only would I be willing to flash, I'd be topless.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Make no mistake, Richard, FatActivistGirl would be loads of fun on a road trip like this. And, I'd very willingly sit in the passenger seat....I'd be a dangerous driver on a trip based on eye-candy....
> 
> And, Meg, not only would I be willing to flash, I'd be topless.



Ha Ha, you called me a FAG, Jay.*


*It's ok, I am. But maybe not if you were around? :batting:

God, I love that batting smiley. I'm not this good in real life.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ha Ha, you called me a FAG, Jay.*
> 
> 
> *It's ok, I am. But maybe not if you were around? :batting:
> ...


 
Hey, I corrected my mistake, ok?! Pssht! Besides, that's half the reason you'd be awesome to road with in the FAmobile.

Either way, you, me, and Richard are a pretty freaking good start for this road trip. Anyone else? And, is BBWTexan coming along, or is she just acknowledging the fact that she merits a stop in and of herself?


----------



## BBWTexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Either way, you, me, and Richard are a pretty freaking good start for this road trip. Anyone else? And, is BBWTexan coming along, or is she just acknowledging the fact that she merits a stop in and of herself?



Oh, I'm totally in. 

Seriously, if anyone wants to come in via Houston, I'm happy to drive. My vehicle will comfortably seat 5 - or more if someone wants to ride in the back cargo area.. 

Even if it's not for Mardi Gras, let's do this. I'm willing to make plans on my end, so someone just let me know and I'll get to planning!


----------



## chubscout (Nov 27, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have probably allready married or dated the few FA's in my area
> 
> Actually, I think there are more around than we realize- they just don't wear signs




I am convinced they are everywhere but for the most part still unable/unwilling to act on their desires. Too bad because both they and the great ladies they could be dating lose out.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 27, 2006)

I would so be up for a Mardi Gras roadtrip thing. Got the car, I'm nearby Houston & Austin, and I've even got some beads to start us off. Who's gonna flash first?


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Nov 27, 2006)

Some BBWs move to Colorado please


----------



## DDP (Nov 28, 2006)

Quite a few BBW's here in Southeast Tx... ALOT of ronch big women with 2 or 3 teeth and an IQ to match here and in Louisana. Plenty of Cajun food to go 'round, cher!
DDP


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

i am so fun on road trips, guys.


----------



## vermillion (Nov 28, 2006)

Arizona is the worst place to be a BBW...
It's too f'in hot and most FA's (atleast that I have encountered) are closet cases. I have noticed the Florida is pretty much a haven for BBWs and FAs.
Which is ironic because I always assumed Florida was another California (stereotypical shallow and vain.) No offense to anyone in Cali....Just a ignorant generalization on my part.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 28, 2006)

I love love love all of this chatter about Mardi Gras. That would be awesome, and hella cheaper than going by myself.

Not to mention, LA has the BEST spicy cajun food in the world....mmm.... that's reason enough. Well, that, and Jay being topless. A girls' gotta have priorities.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 28, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> I'm in Memphis, TN about six hours away. I gots no problem flashing!!




On my way! Six hours is nothing.


----------



## BBWTexan (Nov 28, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> I love love love all of this chatter about Mardi Gras. That would be awesome, and hella cheaper than going by myself.



Me too! Thing is, Mardi Gras is totally insane (i.e. no place to use the restroom) and the town becomes much more expensive (hotel, etc.), but it's still do-able and can be lots of fun.

But even if we didn't go for Mardi Gras, New Orleans is equally as fun any night of the week, so we can definitely make this happen. 

And yeah, the food? Holy moly.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 28, 2006)

BBWTexan said:


> Me too! Thing is, Mardi Gras is totally insane (i.e. no place to use the restroom) and the town becomes much more expensive (hotel, etc.), but it's still do-able and can be lots of fun.




I wonder how many people they would let you cram in to one hotel room???? I can see it now...like clowns in a VW Bug.... HA!!!

*Megan is NOT insinuating an orgy, just to clarify*


----------



## BBWTexan (Nov 28, 2006)

Hahaha... it all depends on where you stay. I've stayed in places like a Day's Inn that was outside of the French Quarter on Canal and we successfully crammed 6 of us in a room without them finding out. Hotels in the Quarter will be tougher because they all have indoor access to the rooms, so they make you wear a wristband during Mardi Gras in order to get back in. It's not like that when there's not a festival of some sort going on, but they don't want the 'commoners' coming in off the street to use their restrooms and such.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 28, 2006)

So, I just mapquested this from my house...15+ HOURS!! BBWTexan, I am flying in to Houston, then we can go tear it up. MUCH cheaper, same end result.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 28, 2006)

BBW/FFA/feeders in kansas I'm looking for one 
where are you ??

holler at me on yahoo:wannabefat2002


----------



## BBWTexan (Nov 28, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> So, I just mapquested this from my house...15+ HOURS!! BBWTexan, I am flying in to Houston, then we can go tear it up. MUCH cheaper, same end result.



Bring It!


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 28, 2006)

BBWTexan said:


> Bring It!




Mkay!!! I'm all over it...yay for JetBlue and cheap airfare


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 28, 2006)

For real, I would be so jazzed to meet some people from here! I'm storing Annual Leave for my Five Yer College Reunion, but this would be soooo much more fun!!


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 28, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> So, I just mapquested this from my house...15+ HOURS!! BBWTexan, I am flying in to Houston, then we can go tear it up. MUCH cheaper, same end result.


I think we need to change the name of this thread to "Mardi Gras Bound!!" or "We'll Bring New Meaning to FAT Tuesday!"


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 28, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> I think we need to change the name of this thread to "Mardi Gras Bound!!" or "We'll Bring New Meaning to FAT Tuesday!"




It has taken on a life of it's own...MUAHAHAHA. Yeah, I'm all about it. FAT Tuesday, the day when you get to eat and *drink* until you puke...it is just begging to be celebrated by us in full force.


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 28, 2006)

> Either way, you, me, and Richard are a pretty freaking good start for this road trip. Anyone else? And, is BBWTexan coming along, or is she just acknowledging the fact that she merits a stop in and of herself?



I think we need a tourbus... now that would be cool!


----------



## BBWTexan (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds good to me... I'm all about putting the Fat back in Fat Tuesday.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 29, 2006)

Those that are really interested in doing SOMETHING (doesn't have to be mardi gras) cool/fun/road-trippy soon, let me know. I'm oh-so game. PM me or something


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2006)

^^^I'd go ............ if I didn't have so many darn babies.....


----------



## Shala (Nov 29, 2006)

Bring it on guys.....I'm here in New Orleans. So all you gorgeous FA's come on down. There are plenty of BBW's in our fair city. Just very few FA's so I'd be glad for ya'll make the trip!! Look for me at the parades....I'm the very tall, fat redhead.

On a side note, I have been just dying to flash at Mardi Gras just once. But I haven't yet figured out how to get my very big "girls" back inside my bra quickly without looking like a complete fool. Ah...the perils of the New Orleans BBW.


----------



## stuckfan015 (Nov 29, 2006)

TKEStix said:


> I spend my time in Pittsburgh, PA and Kent, OH and I can't seem to find a girl over 150 in either place



My girlfriend lives in Pittsburgh, she's 180 and 5'2". And most of her friends are that big if not heavier.

As for my input, allow me to quote Family Guy: "Lois, everyone has their sanctuary. The Catholics have churches, *fat people have Wisconsin*, and I have the Pawtucket Brewery."


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 29, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Not to mention, LA has the BEST spicy cajun food in the world....mmm.... that's reason enough. Well, that, and Jay being topless. A girls' gotta have priorities.


just to let you know, true cajun food isnt spicy. dont know how that rumor got started. it might be spicier than what passes for food up north, but its not spicy.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Nov 30, 2006)

Seriously. Some of you move to Colorado.

We have the nation's longest life expectancy and uh...snow!

And, like me, I'm sure some lonely FAs with the nation's thinnest population.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 30, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> just to let you know, true cajun food isnt spicy. dont know how that rumor got started. it might be spicier than what passes for food up north, but its not spicy.




You just crushed my world. Thank you. (I'll just pack cayenne, that's all there is to it...)


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 30, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> You just crushed my world. Thank you. (I'll just pack cayenne, that's all there is to it...)


that was not my goal. its just a big missconception about cajun food. i take my cooking seriously.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 30, 2006)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Seriously. Some of you move to Colorado.
> 
> We have the nation's longest life expectancy and uh...snow!
> 
> And, like me, I'm sure some lonely FAs with the nation's thinnest population.





Invitation accepted. When and where?! (You are really hot by the way...)


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Nov 30, 2006)

Somewhere in the Denver area! I live right around there. Heh.

Bring some warm clothes though...last night it got down to -1 *snuggles under the covers*.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 30, 2006)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Somewhere in the Denver area! I live right around there. Heh.
> 
> Bring some warm clothes though...last night it got down to -1 *snuggles under the covers*.




That's just like...obscenely cold.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Nov 30, 2006)

I call for a recount on the BBW % in Kentucky. We should be in the red, seriously. Fat folks are by far the majority here. I still don't get why there aren't more BBW/BHM events going on here. Anyways....would y'all mind stopping by and picking me up on your way to Mardi Gras? I've never been and would love to go on chubby bus


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 30, 2006)

SilkyAngela said:


> I call for a recount on the BBW % in Kentucky. We should be in the red, seriously. Fat folks are by far the majority here. I still don't get why there aren't more BBW/BHM events going on here. Anyways....would y'all mind stopping by and picking me up on your way to Mardi Gras? I've never been and would love to go on chubby bus



yeah, I was a little shocked we weren't in the red.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 30, 2006)

TKEStix said:


> I spend my time in Pittsburgh, PA and Kent, OH and I can't seem to find a girl over 150 in either place


kent, oh??? weird. my little brother goes to school there. and trust me, we fat chicks are alllllllll over ohio.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 1, 2006)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Somewhere in the Denver area! I live right around there. Heh.
> 
> Bring some warm clothes though...last night it got down to -1 *snuggles under the covers*.




Wow. I woke up this morning and it was 65 degrees outside. That cold stuff might take some getting used to!


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 24, 2007)

Pick me up on the way!! North Delaware's lovely, but I'd love to see the country!!


----------



## PagalDesi4Life (Jan 25, 2007)

its been 75-80 all week here in south florida  

is that not a reason for anyone to come visit the sunshine state??


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 25, 2007)

supersoup said:


> kent, oh??? weird. my little brother goes to school there. and trust me, we fat chicks are alllllllll over ohio.





I think there are fat chicks ALL OVER the midwest. We are corn and cow fed!!! However, the FA's seem to be hiding somewhere in the midst of all the cornfields. Come out, come out where ever you are!


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 27, 2007)

Columbus, OH has been the fattest state capital for years...

Yup, the padded coasts of the Olentangy and Scioto Rivers...


----------



## OutaTowner (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey, I'm fairly new to the forums, and this is my first post as well. I'm originally from Kansas City, but now I'm going to school at Kansas State University in Manhattan, KS (about two hours west of KC). 

For those who are in Houston, I was just down there a month ago for the Bowl game at Reliant Stadium. Not sure if any of you noticed the sudden influx of purple there, especially at the Galleria. It was only a 15 hour bus ride down there, and that was with 9 buses for the marching band; so another 5 hours over to Nawlins wouldn't be too bad! 

And I'm some what surprised that there is only one other person from Kansas on here, and I didn't notice anyone from Missouri either.


----------



## risk (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey all! I'm originally from New York, but we've lived in Missouri for about fifteen years now. The rural setting doesn't offer a very large number of people but the percentage of bbw's is higher than anywhere else i've ever lived. Viva las buffets!


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 28, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> I think there are fat chicks ALL OVER the midwest. We are corn and cow fed!!! However, the FA's seem to be hiding somewhere in the midst of all the cornfields. Come out, come out where ever you are!



I couldn't agree more. I was out this weekend with some friends and there were bbws out everywhere. It's definitely gotta be a Midwest thing.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 28, 2007)

Hrm... England and Scotland are good places to look, I think.

Also try Greece.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 28, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> I think there are fat chicks ALL OVER the midwest. We are corn and cow fed!!! However, the FA's seem to be hiding somewhere in the midst of all the cornfields. Come out, come out where ever you are!





Butterbelly said:


> I couldn't agree more. I was out this weekend with some friends and there were bbws out everywhere. It's definitely gotta be a Midwest thing.



I've said it before in other threads...or was it this one. Heh. Anyhow, heck yah we're everywhere here.


----------



## herin (Jan 28, 2007)

OutaTowner said:


> Hey, I'm fairly new to the forums, and this is my first post as well. I'm originally from Kansas City, but now I'm going to school at Kansas State University in Manhattan, KS (about two hours west of KC).
> 
> For those who are in Houston, I was just down there a month ago for the Bowl game at Reliant Stadium. Not sure if any of you noticed the sudden influx of purple there, especially at the Galleria. It was only a 15 hour bus ride down there, and that was with 9 buses for the marching band; so another 5 hours over to Nawlins wouldn't be too bad!
> 
> And I'm some what surprised that there is only one other person from Kansas on here, and I didn't notice anyone from Missouri either.



Welcome to the boards!


----------



## OutaTowner (Jan 29, 2007)

hehe, thanks! 

I'll probably try to get over to the official introduction section some time soon.


----------



## Mattness (Jan 29, 2007)

The GREAT Pacific Northwest. Oregon to be more exact.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 29, 2007)

OutaTowner said:


> Hey, I'm fairly new to the forums, and this is my first post as well. I'm originally from Kansas City, but now I'm going to school at Kansas State University in Manhattan, KS (about two hours west of KC).
> 
> For those who are in Houston, I was just down there a month ago for the Bowl game at Reliant Stadium. Not sure if any of you noticed the sudden influx of purple there, especially at the Galleria. It was only a 15 hour bus ride down there, and that was with 9 buses for the marching band; so another 5 hours over to Nawlins wouldn't be too bad!
> 
> And I'm some what surprised that there is only one other person from Kansas on here, and I didn't notice anyone from Missouri either.



You haven't looked hard enough..lol..there are plenty of people from Kansas and Missouri and your neighbor to the south Oklahoma 

Get some binoculars and happy hunting


----------



## calauria (Jan 30, 2007)

There are a lot of fat people where I live, but most of them complain about how fat they are, whine about how they look and constantly on diets. Self hate is so unattractive!


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 30, 2007)

OutaTowner said:


> Hey, I'm fairly new to the forums, and this is my first post as well. I'm originally from Kansas City, but now I'm going to school at Kansas State University in Manhattan, KS (about two hours west of KC).
> 
> For those who are in Houston, I was just down there a month ago for the Bowl game at Reliant Stadium. Not sure if any of you noticed the sudden influx of purple there, especially at the Galleria. It was only a 15 hour bus ride down there, and that was with 9 buses for the marching band; so another 5 hours over to Nawlins wouldn't be too bad!
> 
> And I'm some what surprised that there is only one other person from Kansas on here, a*nd I didn't notice anyone from Missouri either*.




*dangles from the Arch*


----------



## OutaTowner (Jan 30, 2007)

Hehe, oh ok! Now everyone shows up from my area!


----------

